# power supply relay?



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I recently replaced the dash and digital gauge cluster on my '85 300ZX 2+2. Previously, my gauge cluster was non-functional. This new cluster, with the power supply, was working perfectly for about 2 months. Then, all of sudden, it went out while driving. I thought bad connection, so I removed the power supply, checked the solder joints, cleaned up the pins, and reinstalled. Nothing. I pulled the power supply apart to check for blown capacitors or anything else that would give me an indication of a bad unit. Again, nothing. My question now is: is there a relay or fuseable link that provides power to the power supply? If so, where is it located? I can't seem to find any information in the FSM or Haynes / Chilton manual.


----------



## SHorSTuF888 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a service manual for my 89 shouldnt be too much difference. Ill send you a private message with a pdf or you can give me your email and i can send it to you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fusible links in the Z31s, IIRC, were on the passenger side of the engine compartment. SHould be a black plastic cover over them and they consist of a plastic connector with a loop of fusible link wire.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Rear wiper fuse.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I checked that too, AZ. Sorry, I forget to mention that. Rear wiper works perfectly, and the g-metre and compass function. I think my car just has some electrical gremlins I need to sort out. Sometimes, when I turn on the headlamps, the interior gauge lights go out, but when you turn the headlamps off, they come back on. Funny thing is the compass and g-metre still function, but only their directions work. I'm going to try and replace the power supply again and see if this corrects anything.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Before you replace it, take the power supply apart and use a heat gun on the board. Don't go crazy, but get it hot. Sometimes this can fix tiny cracks and such in the solder joints.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea. I might try that. Randomly, the digi dash started working again the other day, but only stayed operational for a few hours before disappearing again. I'm pretty sure it is something to do with the power supply. The previous owner of the dash & power supply told me the connection was very finicky, and often had issues.


----------

